# Live Rock Question



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

Good morning, I was at my LFS yesterday and i told him that on my live rock i have brown things growing out of them like feather dusters but there not, and there getting big, i don't remember the name he gave me but i don't want them spreading around my other rock and stinging my coral, he said to treat the water with something i cant remember and it will kill them , by doing this will i have a ammonia outbreak also ?
thanks
Carl.


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

Ohh Here is a Pic of them sorry










Carl.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

Those are aptasia, also known as glass anemones. There is a product called joes juice that you mix with fresh water and spray into the mouths of the anemones to kill them, unfortunately they retract the moment they are disturbed making it possible to only kill a fraction of them in a single treatment. Copperbanded butterflys, kleins butterflys, and peppermint shrimp, and the rare but beautiful beghia nudibranch eat them aswell. What size tank do you have and what are it's current inhabitants?


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

40Gal with 2 tangs a Pistol shrimp 1 clown about 8 crabs 1 pulsing xenina 1 white long tentical animone.


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

Just got home with a copperband butterfly hope this works thanks carl.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

what tangs do you have? Tangs are very territorial and it is very likely that they will kill a copperband in a 40 gallon tank.


----------



## Puffer (Jul 6, 2007)

1 Sailfin 1 Scorpios Tang, The sailfin was aggressive at 1st don't seem to bad now tho'.


----------

